# Bike fitters in SC, GA, NC area?



## PoweredByBeer

Does anyone have any reccomendations for bike fitters in the SC Upstate region? I am willing to drive to Atlanta, Charlotte, or Asheville.


----------



## CaseLawZ28

Jim O'Brien at The Right Gear in Kannapolis, NC.


----------



## tconrady

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Jim O'Brien at The Right Gear in Kannapolis, NC.


I keep meaning to buzz in there whenever I visit family in China Grove and Salisbury.


----------



## DNM

*Outspokin in Woodstock, GA*

Outspokin uses Specialized method

Might look up Liberty in Asheville; Sunshine or Carolina Triathlon in Greenville


----------



## moto142

Nathan O'neil, right here in Braselton, GA. 
great one on one set up.


----------



## Kennedy

Eddie O'Dea of 55Nine

http://www.55nine.com/


----------



## mikagsd

Greenville Cycling Center......Jim Cunnngham

www.greenvillecyclingcenter.com


----------



## PoweredByBeer

I had just found the CrunkPT and the Greenville Cycling Center online and it looks to be a good establishment. I was hoping to find someone that incorporated more of a physical evaluation with their bike fitting approach. Carolina triathalon and Sunshine probably know their stuff, but if I am going to pay extra for a fitting, it would be interesting to know how it is done right.

What was your experience like with the Greenville Cycling Center?


----------



## Hal Royer

Jim O'Brien at The Right Gear in Kannapolis, NC


----------



## mikagsd

PoweredByBeer--

I had my bike fit done at Carolina Triathlon....Ben or Thea are just awesome. Ben fit my first bike & Thea fit my 2nd. 

I have not had Jim fit me on a bike but I personally know several people who he has fit on their bikes and they are as happy as can be. He has a very very nice facility as you can see online. I don't run this: www.lowcadence.com but I keep up with this blogger and he is one of Jim's students here in Greenville. If you contact the blogger who runs that site, he will give you some more in-depth info as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## backinthesaddle

Kennedy said:


> Eddie O'Dea of 55Nine
> 
> http://www.55nine.com/



There's your winner...

or Andy Applegate in Asheville...

They're the only two I'd even bother with...


----------



## triple b

*Eddie O'dea*

Had a fitting with Eddie recently, he spent 4hrs. with me. It has worked out great.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

mikagsd said:


> Greenville Cycling Center......Jim Cunnngham
> 
> www.greenvillecyclingcenter.com


I'll second Jim, super guy and went above and beyond when he did my fit.


----------



## flyingheel

Jim O'Brien - best out there. He is very busy through the summer with scheduled appointments and his work with Bissell, but if I remember right, his schedule clears up a bit in late July.

I have heard Andy Applegate is good, however....he is now an employee of Carmichael Training Systems and has to use their system. He sold his former fitting equipment and Wobblenaught system he used to use. I'm not sure if that changes how well he fits, but he is using a different method and parameters to get there.


----------



## gator26

Kennedy said:


> Eddie O'Dea of 55Nine
> 
> http://www.55nine.com/



+1, Eddie spent almost 3 hours wih me on the Road bike. Well worth the money.


----------

